# مساعدة في حساب كمية الامبير من خلايا الشميه لإضاءة 50 لمبة 12 ساعة



## lebanon2007 (15 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته....

تحية طيبة للجميع...

اولا : ارجوا وسعة الصدر وطولة البال, وهذا طبعا معهود لهذا المنتدى العظيم في شأنه والغني في محتواه. 
فقد تجدون بعض الاخطاء في المفاهيم والقاونين في طرحي للموضوع لجهلي بهذه التخصص.

ثانيا:
اريد تكرما حساب ما يلزمني من الامبير عن طريق الخلايا الشمسية لإضاءة 50 لمبه 12 فولت بقوة 20 وات.

حيث ان :

لدي منزل ومحاط بصور ... وحسبت تقريبا ما يلزمي من لمبات للإناره... وتقريبا 50 لمبة.(( قد يكون العدد كبير ...لكن لغرض التزين )) واريد ان انير هذه المبات 12 ساعه ليلا.

وارجوا الاجابه على هذه الاسألة :

1- كم يلزم من الامبير لإضاءة 50 لمبه 12 فولت بقوة 20 واط 12 ساعة ؟ 
2- كم يلزم من الخلايا الشمسية لشحن كمية الامبير اللازمة خلال ساعات النهار ؟
3- كم يلزم من بطاريات لتخزين هذا الكم من الامبير ؟
4- هل طول سلك الكهرباء يأثر في فقدان طاقه الكهربائية في هذا المجال ؟
5- هل صحيح ان : اذا عرفنا قوة اللمبة فلنقل 5 واط و البطارية 12 فولت و اذا قسمنا 5 على 12 يعطينا 0.41 استهلاك اللمبه من الامبير. و اذا كانت البطارية سعة 70 امبير و 12 فولت وقسمنا 70 على 0,41 يكون الناتج 170 ساعة اضاءة ؟

قد لا يكون بالضرورة اضاءة 50 لمبة من مصدر تخزين واحد ... قد يكون من الصعب تخزين كمية الامبير اللازمة لإضاءة 50 لمبة ....فل نقول مثلا : كل 10 لمبات على حده... بحيث تكون لكل منها خليه شمسيه للشحنها وبطاريه للتخزين .....ارجوا ان تكون وضحت الفكره. وارجوا نصحي اذا اجمعها مع بعض او اضعها مجموعات كما اشرت.


ولكم مني فائق الشكر و التقدير

تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## lebanon2007 (16 مايو 2010)

ما زلت انتظر ...لعلي اجد من عنده جواب.


----------



## ricielectric (17 مايو 2010)

you need 12KWh per day 


*Size your Off-Grid solar system*
PV Watts Available Sun Hours 4.3kWh per square meter per day Desired Demand 360kWh per month Available Module Size 100 Watts DC System Voltage 170Volts DC Days of Backup Power Needed 5 days System Inefficiency 77%
*You need **Photovoltaics *Minimum PV Wattage 3624Watts DC Number of Modules 37 modules PV Size with Selected Modules 3700Watts DCPower Generation in Winter 12.25kWh per Day *Charge Controller *Capacity 22Amps at 170Volts DC *Battery Bank *Storage Capacity 353Amp hours Bank Voltage 170Volts 
DC , you can connect the battery bank in parallel for 12V system 

any other question please let me know and I know the situation in Lebanon


----------



## lebanon2007 (17 مايو 2010)

استاذي ricielectric

اشكرك جدا لتعليقك على الموضوع وتوضيح الامور.... لكن اعتذر بسبب ضعفي في الانجليزيه لم افهم الشرح جيدا ..

فهمت بعض الشيئ.
وشكرا لك من اعماق قلبي.
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## ricielectric (17 مايو 2010)

I am sorry but my computer doesn't have arabic writing program my advice to you to use a landscape solar lighting cheaper and easy to install for your project ..


----------



## ricielectric (17 مايو 2010)

I translate the subject with google 


تحتاج 12KWh يوميا


حجم الخاص خارج الشبكة النظام الشمسي
الكهروضوئية واتس المتوفرة ساعات 4.3kWh للمتر المربع الواحد في اليوم الواحد 360kWh الطلب المرغوب شهريا المتوفرة الوحدة الحجم 100 واتس نظام الجهد العاصمة 170Volts أيام من العاصمة بحاجة الى الطاقة الاحتياطية 5 أيام نظام عدم الكفاءة 77 ٪
تحتاج وحدات الطاقة الشمسية الكهروضوئية الحد الأدنى القوة الكهربائية 3624Watts العاصمة عدد من الوحدات 37 وحدات الفلطاضوئية الحجم مع وحدات مختارة انشاء DCPower 3700Watts في الشتاء 12.25kWh المسؤول في يوم 22Amps القدرات في البطارية 170Volts العاصمة سعة تخزين البنك 353Amp ساعات البنك الجهد 170Volts
العاصمة ، يمكنك الاتصال في البنك بطارية 12V موازية للنظام


----------



## lebanon2007 (18 مايو 2010)

شكرا اخي على ردك...

وفعلا يوجد مثل هذه المصابيح...

وقد شاهدت في منتدى آخر يتحدث عنها كما انها توجد في السوق الصيني في دبي...

وحاليا انتظر رد من احد الاصحاب عن تكلفتها وكم ساعه تعمل في اليوم....

الحقيقه انني من المهتمين بالطاقه المتجدده... وحاليا اعمل على مشروع عمل مولد كهربائي من مبدأ تنافر المغناطيس... فقد اقتنعت بها... واامل ان تنجح معي

كما اعجبني كثير فكرة غاز الهيدروجين المستخرج من الماء...واستخدامها بديل غاز العادي.


----------



## ricielectric (18 مايو 2010)

working time for landscape light is about 4 to 5 hours depending on the sunny days , the cost is about $100 for 16 light 3 watts LED .


http://www.overstock.com/Home-Garde...d=123620&fp=F&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=12313870


if you looking for more information please let me know


----------



## د حسين (18 مايو 2010)

*نصيحة*



lebanon2007 قال:


> الحقيقه انني من المهتمين بالطاقه المتجدده... وحاليا اعمل على مشروع عمل مولد كهربائي من مبدأ تنافر المغناطيس... فقد اقتنعت بها... واامل ان تنجح معي
> 
> كما اعجبني كثير فكرة غاز الهيدروجين المستخرج من الماء...واستخدامها بديل غاز العادي.


 
تحية طيبة
أنصحك بالابتعاد عن هذه الأوهام ولا تضيع وقتك وأموالك وجهدك 
وشكرا
أخي العزيز لقد بدأت بشكل علمي صحيح بالأرقام والحسابات ...
تابع بنفس الطريقة ولاتنحرف باتجاهات الخاطئة
تحياتي​


----------



## lebanon2007 (18 مايو 2010)

اخي ricielectric 

شكرا لأهتمامك ومتابعتك للموضوع ...

اخي د.حسين

شكرا لتعليقك ومرورك الكريم...

واتمنى لو احضى بتعليقك والاجابه على الاسألك ... بالأخص لو كنت من اهل التخصص والخبره ... فنطمع من علمك...

انا لا اعلم بهذه الامور ..... فتخصصي ادارة الاعمال وبعيد كل البعد عن الطاقه وما شابه ذلك :4: رغم انني من المهتمين بها.

تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## د حسين (19 مايو 2010)

*الى الأخ ليبانون 2007*

تحية طيبة 
شكرا على ثقتك .... المهم اني عادة لا أعلق على المعلومات الصحيحة الا نادراوانما افضل أن أصصح ما أراه خطأ حتى لا يورط أصحابه بخسائر مادية وخسارة الوقت والتعرض للأخطار أحيانا وأخيرا وهذا مهم منعا لحدوث الاحباط النفسي عند الشباب المندفع للآختراعات اذا كانت واهمة ..
أخي لقد بدأت أنت بطريقة صحيحة تعتمد على الأرقام وحساباتك المبدئية صحيحة وأضيف لك ما يلي:​1 -ان سعة البطارية من الكهرباء تقاس بالأمبير ساعة: أي حاصل ضرب الأمبير بالزمن مقدرا بالساعة
2- يفضل عدم تفريغ البطارية لأكثر من 50% من طاقتها التخزينية للحفاظ على عمرها المديد .
3 - من أجل 50 لمبة 12 فولط 20 واط : لمدة 12 ساعة يلزمك طاقة 1000 أمبير ساعة ونضاعفه من أجل ال 50% لتصبح 2000 أمبير ساعة وهذا يعادل عشر بطاريات ذات ال 200 أمبير ساعة التي تستعمل عادة في السيارات الشاحنة الكبيرة 0 ويصطلح تسميتها ( 21 بلاك ) أو مايعادلها.
ومن أجل شحنها من ألواح الطاقة الشمسية خلال 8 ساعات شمس يجب ان يكون تيار الشحن من الألواح هو 125 أمبير ولهذا تكون الاستطاعة 1500 واط حقيقي ( صافية) وباعتبار ان مردود الألواح الشمسية يختلف بزاوية ورود الشمس بين الصباح والظهر والمساء والصيف والشتاء وخطوط العرض الجغرافي في الموقع فان المردود الوسطي هو في أحسن الأحوال 20 %وبالتالي تكون الاستطاعة الاسمي لألواح الطاقة الشمسية هو 7000 واط وهذا يتطلب ألواح شمسية بمساحة 40 متر مربع تقريبا ....

4- اني ارى ان المشروع كبير نسبيا ومن أجل الاقتصاد ::: ابحث عن المنابع الضوئية الباردة مثل اضواء ال ليد led ( الديودات الضوئية ) من اجل تخفيض الاستهلاك وعندها أعد الحسابات من جديد ​أرجو أن أكون قد وفقت لمساعدتك .. وأتمنى لك التوفيق​


----------



## mhmd alqasem (24 مايو 2010)

nice subject . thank you


----------



## lebanon2007 (28 مايو 2010)

mhmd alqasem

شكرا لمرورك العطر

استاذي د حسين

اعتذر جدا على التأخير للسفر..

واشكر مدى استجابتك وتعليقك على الموضوع..

يبقى سؤال في الموضوع لم يتم التعليق عليه واود ان اعلم اذا كان صحيح او لا. والسؤال رقم الخامس وهو:

هل صحيح ان : اذا عرفنا قوة اللمبة فلنقل 5 واط و البطارية 12 فولت و اذا قسمنا 5 على 12 يعطينا 0.41 استهلاك اللمبه من الامبير. و اذا كانت البطارية سعة 70 امبير و 12 فولت وقسمنا 70 على 0,41 يكون الناتج 170 ساعة اضاءة ؟

مع فائق تقديري واحترامي

وشكرا


----------



## د حسين (29 مايو 2010)

*صحيح يا ليبانون*



lebanon2007 قال:


> mhmd alqasem
> 
> 
> هل صحيح ان : اذا عرفنا قوة اللمبة فلنقل 5 واط و البطارية 12 فولت و اذا قسمنا 5 على 12 يعطينا 0.41 استهلاك اللمبه من الامبير. و اذا كانت البطارية سعة 70 امبير و 12 فولت وقسمنا 70 على 0,41 يكون الناتج 170 ساعة اضاءة ؟
> ...


 
نعم هذا صحيح نظريا في حال البطارية جديدة ومن النوع الجيد ومشحونة تماما وسيتم تفريغها الى الآخر
اتمنى لك التوفيق​


----------



## lebanon2007 (29 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير... 

شكرا جزيلا على المتابعه....

حاليا مشغول بعض الشيئ لكن حين تتاح الفرصه... سوف اباشر بالتطبيق... وبالتأكيد سوف اطلعكم عليه....

تقبل فائق تقديري واحترامي


----------



## اشرف عاشور محمود (11 ديسمبر 2012)

موضوع رائع


----------



## اشرف عاشور محمود (11 ديسمبر 2012)

شرح لكيفية تركيب الخلايا الشمسيه لانارة المنازل
solar lighting system
SOLAR HOME LIGHTING - YouTube


----------

